# Grolsch pop top beer bottles



## leeleepad

If i used the Grolsch beer bottles with the pop tops, how long do you think the wine would last in them before going bad?


----------



## TonyP

leeleepad said:


> If i used the Grolsch beer bottles with the pop tops, how long do you think the wine would last in them before going bad?



I've never used them but understand you can go a year, maybe more. Although I don't know where to get them, it's also possible to purchase replacement rubber gaskets.

Tony P.


----------



## JohnT

It really depends on the wine. 

If the wine has a stable PH, and you use k-meta to sterilize, and we assume that the seal will hold out, then I would say that you can store wine indefinitely (or at least as long as if you used a cork).


----------



## rjb222

The Grolsh type flip top is designed to keep pressure in the bottle. The seal is not deigned to keep outside pressures from coming in with out the inside pressure to seal the top in place. My father inlaw used to use this style to bottle his wine back when. His wine always went oxidized in about a years time. I tried to explain the top design but he was stubborn and said that if the top was designed to keep pressure in then it should keep oxygen out and could not understand why his wine oxidized so quickly.This is just my theory but I do believe it has some teeth.


----------



## JohnT

rjb222 said:


> The Grolsh type flip top is designed to keep pressure in the bottle. The seal is not deigned to keep outside pressures from coming in with out the inside pressure to seal the top in place. My father inlaw used to use this style to bottle his wine back when. His wine always went oxidized in about a years time. I tried to explain the top design but he was stubborn and said that if the top was designed to keep pressure in then it should keep oxygen out and could not understand why his wine oxidized so quickly.This is just my theory but I do believe it has some teeth.


 

Never thought of that. Your point has real merit. 

Are you sure that it was the bottle that turned the wine? Did you ever put any into a standard, corked bottle and compare? If you did that, then your FIL could not argue with you.


----------



## rjb222

JohnT said:


> Never thought of that. Your point has real merit.
> 
> Are you sure that it was the bottle that turned the wine? Did you ever put any into a standard, corked bottle and compare? If you did that, then your FIL could not argue with you.


 
No at the time I did not make wine just beer I have used grlosh Bottles for just about as long as i have been brewing. Love the Grolsh bottle. So to say there is not a augment would be wrong of me. What I have stated is my observation and theory of what was causing my Father in-laws oxidization. His wine was ok when out into the bottle as I have drank my share for sure but after about a year there was noticeable oxidation. I was not with him when he bottled the wine nor when he brewed it but our conversations about his wine he seemed to follow proper procedures to make it. This is why I theorized the bottles being his issue.


----------



## Sirs

I would think as long as you wet the seal on the bottles that the rubber gasket would keep it from oxidizing an indefinite period of time. I know I've had some of mine in them longer than that and they're just like when I added them.


----------



## JohnT

There can be several reasons why a wine oxydizes. Did your FIL monitor the PH and keep the bottles filled to the top? Was it white wine or red?


----------



## joea132

I fermented some local cider and bottle carbonated it last Fall and almost a quarter of the Grolsch bottles did not hold the carbonation in. It seems like a good renewable idea but I won't be using them again. They were brand new from the LHBS too!


----------



## rjb222

JohnT said:


> There can be several reasons why a wine oxydizes. Did your FIL monitor the PH and keep the bottles filled to the top? Was it white wine or red?


 It was red. I do not know wether or not he monitored the PH and I can not find out as he passed last year.


----------



## rjb222

joea132 said:


> I fermented some local cider and bottle carbonated it last Fall and almost a quarter of the Grolsch bottles did not hold the carbonation in. It seems like a good renewable idea but I won't be using them again. They were brand new from the LHBS too!


 There had to be something wrong with the seal or the priming. I have never had the seal on a grolsh bottle fail. I have been using this style bottle for about 15 years.


----------



## JohnT

rjb222 said:


> It was red. I do not know wether or not he monitored the PH and I can not find out as he passed last year.


 

It might not have been the grolsch bottles. It could be that the wine was not too stable.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

TonyP said:


> I've never used them but understand you can go a year, maybe more. Although I don't know where to get them, it's also possible to purchase replacement rubber gaskets.
> 
> Tony P.



We have both, bottles: http://brewandwinesupply.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=25_28&product_id=199

and Gaskets: http://brewandwinesupply.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=204


----------



## joeswine

*Pop top or not?*

I HAVE USED THIS STYLE VESSEL AND FOUND TWO THINGS TAKE PLACE,  IF THE WINE AND THE SANITATION IS UP TO GOOD STANDARDS,AND THE SEALS ARE NEW,NO PROBLEM,I HAVE BLUEBERRY PORT IN THEM FOR SIX YEARS NOW WITHOUT A PROBLEM,ON THE OTHER HAND IF YOU DO NOT MAKE SURE THE SEALS ARE PLACED PROPERLY ON THE TOP CONNECTION ,THAT'S WHEN YOU HAVE A SHORT TERM PROBLEM,LEAKING ETC.YOU NEED TO TAKE YOUR TIME WITH THIS STYLE SEAL,DO NOT USE OLD ONES,NOT A GOOD POLICY::


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

The seals dry out and crack and tend to do so more often if reused. Once locked down will hold a seal pretty long. For a dime each its cheaper than corks to replace each time you bottle.


----------



## joebrady

I love using them. But I've only had some wine in them for about 6 months. The rest got consumed.  The only problem I have with them is they never make their way back if I give them away....


----------



## leeleepad

Well could you store them upside down for a week or two and watch to see if any leak? If no leaking that would mean a good seal correct?


----------



## JohnT

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> The seals dry out and crack and tend to do so more often if reused. Once locked down will hold a seal pretty long. For a dime each its cheaper than corks to replace each time you bottle.


 
What if you were to store the bottles on their sides. Would this prevent the seals from drying out??


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

The part of the rubber that sticks out will be the part that cracks, when you reuse them if you don't line it up perfect it will leak. the gaskets can be used two or three times, before they need replacing, or after about 2 years they will dry out. Inspect them before each use.
I have a friend with a winery who fills up the liter bottles when he goes out, no cork screw needed and seals tight when he leaves.


----------



## Noontime

I've used them a few time with inconsistant results. Some tasted like rubber, others just tasted bad compared to their tradionally bottled brothers (same batch). I also think you need to replace the gasket every time since they get crushed the first use. I'll probably fill a few the next few batches to see what happens since they're a nice volume of wine, but the majority will go in bottles with corks from now on.


----------

